

Programmers are poorly disguised zombies - reinhardt
http://it-jobs.fins.com/Articles/SB128804929840750595/Programmers-Revealed-to-Be-Poorly-Disguised-Zombies

======
younata
Dammit, I thought the bloodlust was just the stress of upcoming exams.

